# Izu Catsharks



## Crumbs (Mar 8, 2008)

I just thought I would share my recent success. I came home a couple days ago to find that one of my Izu Catsharks (Scyliorhinus tobukee) laid an egg  
I have spent my life savings on this project and couldn't be happier the way its going. According to my research this species has only bin breed in Japan thus far. I have bin unable to see a yoke yet but will try to get a candled picture of it.


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

FANTASTIC!!!!!! Congrats on the egg!!!


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

Wow, and congrats on the egg! Those are some beautiful sharks.

What are the specs on your tank? Must be huge!


----------



## Crumbs (Mar 8, 2008)

Thanks,

ameekplec, the tank is my smallest. Its only a 220 but this species max recorded length is 16" so it works well. Im building a pond in the summer that will be patched into this tank. The 220 will be for the pups and the pond for the adults.

I also caught some footage of one of my females laying a egg. Here it is


----------

